# Super Cheat Sheet - PDF Attached!



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Halsifer, 

Terrific effort -- really does help all of us! 

Noticed on your most current version an item under CODES THAT NEED TO BE TESTED OR CHECKED. Seems to me that NAVI_AUTOZOOM works in conjunction with AUTO_MAP_ZOOM to provide automatic zoom at key intersections when a destination is input

Hope that helps -- keep up this super effort!

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Rsnic said:


> Halsifer,
> 
> Terrific effort -- really does help all of us!
> 
> ...


Hy,
Just tested in my F31 2014-06 both NAVI_AUTOZOOM and AUTO_MAP_ZOOM and it definitively not work for my NBT ? (Auto Zoom checkbox stay gray / not selectable in right pan option)


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

It may very well be the IST/P level; my firmware was upgraded by dealer recently )for some other reasons) to 2.53.2.
Also, it seems to work best in split screen -- I keep map on left and entertainment on right. As I approach key intersection, right side switches to stylized intersection with road name

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

botho said:


> Hy,
> 
> Just tested in my F31 2014-06 both NAVI_AUTOZOOM and AUTO_MAP_ZOOM and it definitively not work for my NBT ? (Auto Zoom checkbox stay gray / not selectable in right pan option)


Which i-step version is your car now ?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

Rsnic said:


> It may very well be the IST/P level; my firmware was upgraded by dealer recently )for some other reasons) to 2.53.2.
> Also, it seems to work best in split screen -- I keep map on left and entertainment on right. As I approach key intersection, right side switches to stylized intersection with road name
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


That's not AutoZoom, iDrive has always done that standard during navigation. If you go to your split screen options (where you can select what's displayed on the split screen), can you see at the bottom is Auto Zoom is selectable? Because I don't think it is possible at this time, and if it is selectable/selected, can you take a photo and post it?

I recently had my firmware updated as well.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Yup, Auto Zoom is now grayed out.
As I checked this out, had two odd things happen:
-- When I set up a destination, the map (on left side) zoomed in to .5 mile scale from a higher one (think it was 5 miles)
-- When I tried to reestablish split screen, I had trouble getting split screen content menu from coming up -- somehow got a satellite jump option snowing up (even though I set one up)
Before firmware upgrade (to ISTA/P 2.53.02), seems to me down by the scale box you could set zoom (and I don't mean auto scale)


Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

*Update*



Rsnic said:


> Yup, Auto Zoom is now grayed out.
> As I checked this out, had two odd things happen:
> -- When I set up a destination, the map (on left side) zoomed in to .5 mile scale from a higher one (think it was 5 miles)
> -- When I tried to reestablish split screen, I had trouble getting split screen content menu from coming up -- somehow got a satellite jump option snowing up (even though I set one up)
> ...


Went back through my notes.

Prior to firmware upgrade, all I coded in HU_NBT was NAVI_AUTOZOOM to aktiv and I did get the A with check mark option down in the lower left of scale -- and auto zoom worked.

Tomorrow will revert Auto_Map_Zoom to nicht_aktiv and see what happens -- looking for both the Autyo check box in lower left of map and the ability to pick from split screen contents menu

Will let you know results


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

*Further update*



Rsnic said:


> Went back through my notes.
> 
> Prior to firmware upgrade, all I coded in HU_NBT was NAVI_AUTOZOOM to aktiv and I did get the A with check mark option down in the lower left of scale -- and auto zoom worked.
> 
> ...


Well, I just got done "uncoding" AUTO_MAP_ZOOM (that is, coded it back to nicht_aktiv) (but kept NAVI_AUTOZOOM set to aktiv). I entered a destination and let the system compute a route. *Unfortunately,* the Auto Zoom feature does *NOT* work like it did before -- must have something to do with the ISTA/P step (now 2.53.3)

Any one else has any ideas?

BTW, I also codedHU_NBT 3000 NAVI_POSITION_MENU from nicht_aktiv to aktiv; did not seem to do anything -- even before coding (and with my original ISTA/P step), there was a menu item under NAVIGATION > DESTINATION entitled GPS Coordinates, which always starts with current GPS; additionally, you can send an EMailwith current GPS coords from the ConnectedDrive menu

Appreciate any help


----------



## phily2014_328ix (Aug 4, 2014)

guys. I don't know if I was the only dump one but I didn't realized that the engine had to be on, so kept getting errors half way through the coding. I would recommend to make a note to have the engine on. 

Also, if you CAFD gets corrupted (because not having the engine on or something else that causes a change in the power  ". this is a trick Shawn showed me to fix it. it should also be added for newbies like me.

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on FEM_BODY => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on FEM_BODY (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## phily2014_328ix (Aug 4, 2014)

sorry meant, "dumb"

in reference to coding the angle of the passenger side rear view mirror. what are the werte values to increase or decrease the angle? (my mirror goes down too much so when backing up, I lose all the view of what's behind me, I only see the curv)


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Halsifer said:


> To change the pedal speed at which is activates, look for ESS_ON_VERZ is in FEM_BODY. (I'm not 100% sure it's there, nor working, since I have not tested yet so feel free to check yourself if you'd like.)
> EDIT: Nevermind, I was wrong about that. Clarified by shawn's post below.


For F30/31 there is this : 
FEM_BODY - 3060 - ESS_AKTIVIERUNG_REALE_VERZ ==> Delay Enable use of the ESS : 
Positive values correspond to negative accelerations. [Value x 0.5m / s ^ 2]

Regards


----------



## boogie57 (Jul 15, 2014)

:thumbup:


Halsifer said:


> *LATEST UPDATE:*
> Updated to v1.4 (9/03/2014 12:45PM PST): (Download attached below, or click here)
> 
> Added Section: 'INEFFECTIVE OR UNAVAILABLE CODES'
> ...


----------



## phily2014_328ix (Aug 4, 2014)

hey. I just tested the "IHKA 3002 OFF_MEMORY - Air Conditioning will remember if ***8216;Off***8217; or ***8216;On***8217; from previous shutdown." and under my F32, it is found under "IHKA3" and once activated, it only remembers to keep it "off" at each start up.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Halsifer,

Just a little mistake in your 1.4 version : LCMKOD_B_SPORTLENKUNG should be ICMKOD_B_SPORTLENKUNG

Regards


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

botho said:


> For F30/31 there is this :
> FEM_BODY - 3060 - ESS_AKTIVIERUNG_REALE_VERZ ==> Delay Enable use of the ESS :
> Positive values correspond to negative accelerations. [Value x 0.5m / s ^ 2]
> 
> Regards


Cool, I'll mark it down next update.



phily2014_328ix said:


> hey. I just tested the "IHKA 3002 OFF_MEMORY - Air Conditioning will remember if 'Off' or 'On' from previous shutdown." and under my F32, it is found under "IHKA3" and once activated, it only remembers to keep it "off" at each start up.


That's exactly what it should do. It should remember whether the Climate system was turned 'On' or 'Off' when starting up.



botho said:


> Halsifer,
> 
> Just a little mistake in your 1.4 version : LCMKOD_B_SPORTLENKUNG should be ICMKOD_B_SPORTLENKUNG
> 
> Regards


Well, I'm not sure which one is right because they are both listed on here as a F30 code for Sport+. I'll double check and update. It may have changed over time. Thanks!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Halsifer said:


> Well, I'm not sure which one is right because they are both listed on here as a F30 code for Sport+. I'll double check and update. It may have changed over time. Thanks!


It's in my CAFD reading with E-SYS... My I-Step : F020-14-03-503


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

It's also in my ICM as ICM as opposed to LCM; also that is what I coded to get Sport+. I have ISTA/P 2.53.2-3

Think there are several of these ICM items lin the ICM CAFD


----------



## akirax23 (Oct 1, 2014)

phily2014_328ix said:


> hey. I just tested the "IHKA 3002 OFF_MEMORY - Air Conditioning will remember if 'Off' or 'On' from previous shutdown." and under my F32, it is found under "IHKA3" and once activated, it only remembers to keep it "off" at each start up.


Me too, always off at each startup although I leave it on. how to fix it?


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

akirax23 said:


> Me too, always off at each startup although I leave it on. how to fix it?


Not sure then, because that code should only remember if it was off at shutdown, not set it to off as default of every startup.


----------



## phily2014_328ix (Aug 4, 2014)

do we know if there is any other code that needs to be change in addition to the "IHKA 3002 OFF_MEMORY "? 

I went back and had it deactivated. I prefer to deal with the air "on" at each start up than "off".


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

*Adjusting Heated Seat Temperature*

Halsifer,

Now that it is becoming Fall and then Winter, here's something that you might want to include in next update to your cheat sheet. I have tested it on my F30

The F30 has a heating button for each of the two front seats and one for the back seats (if you have the cold weather package, I believe). Each of these switches has three fixed temperature levels (one, two or three green LED bars). You ultimately end up with two sets (front & rear) of three temperature levels (1, 2, or 3).

Here's some key items, if you want to try:
First of all, there twelve similar settings in section 3090 HCSEATHEATING of FEM_BODY
Each one is like the following: TEMP_LEHNE_STUFE_1_FRONT
Here's how to figure out what each one represents:
All entries will start with TEMP_
Next will be either LEHNE (seat back) or SITZ (seat cushion)
Next will be 1, 2, or 3 which correspond to the position on the heated seat switch (one, two or three lit bars)
Finally will be either FRONT (front seats) or FOND (rear seats)

For each of these twelve entries (three levels, seat back + seat cushion, front + back), you can adjust the temperature, but the value (werte) used is a little odd; the Temperature werte = Hex value of (Temperature in degrees C=40)/.5 Please see attached PDF file to help with this.

When you get done, the driver, the front seat passenger and the two rear seat passengers can each select one of three heating levels independently

Hope this is useful to others!


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Perhaps this can be added as a sidenote in your PDF.

FRA_H_L_IS_LED
FRA_H_R_IS_LED

Both of these, when enabled in my August 2013 built F31, cause the CEL (Check Engine Light) to turn on.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Rsnic said:


> Halsifer,
> 
> Now that it is becoming Fall and then Winter, here's something that you might want to include in next update to your cheat sheet. I have tested it on my F30
> 
> ...


By default, the seat heater setting goes from 3 (warmest), 2, 1 and off. Is there a way to reverse it so that it goes in an ascending order (1, 2, then 3) ?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Ktula,
While I haven't tried it, I imagine that you could reverse the order like you asked by coding the temperature values appropriately. I kept increased temperature as the levels did.

Regardless, be careful of the we're values -- that's why the attached table was developed.

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Rsnic said:


> Ktula,
> While I haven't tried it, I imagine that you could reverse the order like you asked by coding the temperature values appropriately. I kept increased temperature as the levels did.
> 
> Regardless, be careful of the we're values -- that's why the attached table was developed.
> ...


Thanks. I'd rather not mess with the temperature value of each setting to reverse them. I don't understand why BMW does it in the "reverse" order, ie in descending order. It seems to me that BMW assumes people will use the warmest setting (is it because the lowest settings are not warm enough?) and that's why the system defaults to it when the seat heater is enabled. For me, the 3-bar setting is way too warm so i have to hit it a couple more times to get to the lowest 1-bar setting.


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

phily2014_328ix said:


> do we know if there is any other code that needs to be change in addition to the "IHKA 3002 OFF_MEMORY "?
> 
> I went back and had it deactivated. I prefer to deal with the air "on" at each start up than "off".


There is no other code needed. If you want you're A/C on everytime you start your car, including if it was already 'Off' when shutting down, set OFF_MEMORY to nicht_aktiv. Otherwise, set it to aktiv if you want it to remember if it was set 'Off' or 'On' at shutdown so it will remember to keep it 'Off' or 'On' when starting the vehicle back up.



Rsnic said:


> Halsifer,
> 
> Now that it is becoming Fall and then Winter, here's something that you might want to include in next update to your cheat sheet. I have tested it on my F30
> 
> ...


I can add this in. I chose not to add it in a while ago mainly because it seemed a little funky to mess with the direct temperature output, nor do many people seem to have the Cold Weather Package. I'll include it in the next update, hopefully by this weekend. (Sorry for the delay, been a little busy with classes starting, other school stuff, and some car drama.)



ktula said:


> Perhaps this can be added as a sidenote in your PDF.
> 
> FRA_H_L_IS_LED
> FRA_H_R_IS_LED
> ...


I don't understand why I should add these. What do these codes do exactly?



ktula said:


> By default, the seat heater setting goes from 3 (warmest), 2, 1 and off. Is there a way to reverse it so that it goes in an ascending order (1, 2, then 3) ?


Most likely not. I've never heard of it nor could think of why BMW may put that as a coding feature. I'll look around though.



ktula said:


> Thanks. I'd rather not mess with the temperature value of each setting to reverse them. I don't understand why BMW does it in the "reverse" order, ie in descending order. It seems to me that BMW assumes people will use the warmest setting (is it because the lowest settings are not warm enough?) and that's why the system defaults to it when the seat heater is enabled. For me, the 3-bar setting is way too warm so i have to hit it a couple more times to get to the lowest 1-bar setting.


I wouldn't mess swap it either because it would likely be misleading if more lights meant less heat and vice versa. I think BMW assumes people want to start out with high heat first because if you turn it on, the high heat will make the seat warm up quicker, then once it feels it's at the right temp, you can turn down the intensity. Most people want their comfort quick and fast, so thus, high heat setting at start.

Also, keep in mind, heated seats are intended for cold weather. So when it's ice cold outside and inside your car, high heat would typically be preferred.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Halsifer said:


> I don't understand why I should add these. What do these codes do exactly?


FRA_H_L_IS_LED and FRA_H_R_IS_LED are currently listed in the PDF as needed for "LED Replacement Turn Signal Bulbs Activation". However, when i changed these to "aktiv" for my August 2013-built F31, it caused the Check Engine Light to turn on. As soon as i changed these back to the factory "nicht_aktiv", the CEL went away.

I was suggesting adding a sidenote in your PDF that these may cause the CEL to turn on.


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

ktula said:


> FRA_H_L_IS_LED and FRA_H_R_IS_LED are currently listed in the PDF as needed for "LED Replacement Turn Signal Bulbs Activation". However, when i changed these to "aktiv" for my August 2013-built F31, it caused the Check Engine Light to turn on. As soon as i changed these back to the factory "nicht_aktiv", the CEL went away.
> 
> I was suggesting adding a sidenote in your PDF that these may cause the CEL to turn on.


Oh gotcha, didn't realize those two were a part of it. Nor did I know it caused CEL. Kind of interesting, haven't heard of that happening before. I'll be sure to add a note of it being a possible side effect. :thumbup:


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have a September_2014 built F32.
(I have no Navi and no TV)
Today I have tested (iDrive Features):
HU_CIC 3001 RDC_SAFETY i have not found.

my car:
HU_ENTRYNAV (HU_NBT) 3001 RDC_DRUCK_TEMP
changed from druck (wert=01) in druck_und_temperatur (wert=02)
its working.


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

HUD and BLINKER is not working on my F32:

KOMBI 3003 HUD_BLINKER_ENABLE
KOMBI 3xxx HUD_TLC_ENABLE not found
HU_ENTRYNAV (HU_NBT) 3001 HUD_TURNSIGNAL

jole14


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

KOMBI 3000 GPS_UHR is not working.
I think, because I have no Navi?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

jole14 said:


> KOMBI 3000 GPS_UHR is not working.
> I think, because I have no Navi?


As per posts from several others, think the reason that this coding item doesn't work is because you have an NBT head unit, as opposed to the CIC, which was on F30s prior to the 2014s. Though, the NBT is supposed to keep time from GPS automatically, had a few occasions when I crossed over into a different time zone and had to manually adjust.


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

Rsnic said:


> As per posts from several others, think the reason that this coding item doesn't work is because you have an NBT head unit, as opposed to the CIC, which was on F30s prior to the 2014s. Though, the NBT is supposed to keep time from GPS automatically, had a few occasions when I crossed over into a different time zone and had to manually adjust.


I have SA 06AC (= intelligent emergency call) and BMW receives my GPS-Signal,
if I have problems, accident or so and so I thought I have a GPS-Signal.
... but not for GPS_UHR!?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jole14 said:


> I have a September_2014 built F32.
> (I have no Navi and no TV)
> Today I have tested (iDrive Features):
> HU_CIC 3001 RDC_SAFETY i have not found.
> ...


How can you have no Navi, and still have HU_NBT Head Unit? NBT is for 609 Navigation Professional Option only.


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> How can you have no Navi, and still have HU_NBT Head Unit? NBT is for 609 Navigation Professional Option only.


I have no Navi!
In my car HU_NBT is called HU_ENTRYNAV

see attachments.

my SA-Codes:
[deleted jole14]

Shawn, there is no 609.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, but your wrote:

my car:
*HU_NBT* 3001 RDC_DRUCK_TEMP

I take it then that should be HU_ENTRYNAV.

And, HU_ENTRYNAV Head Unit is for 606 Business Navigation and runs ROUTE Map.

Maybe your car does not have the needed Navigation FSC Codes though. PM me your VIN, and I can check.


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have changed my post to
HU_ENTRYNAV (HU_NBT) 3001 RDC_DRUCK_TEMP


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jole14 said:


> I have changed my post to
> HU_ENTRYNAV (HU_NBT) 3001 RDC_DRUCK_TEMP


:thumbup:

Send me your VIN, and I'll see if you can Enable NAV and load ROUTE Map.


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, but your wrote:
> 
> my car:
> *HU_NBT* 3001 RDC_DRUCK_TEMP
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No NAV FSC Codes issued. 

Only FSC Codes for Front Collision Warning (FCW), Pedestrian Detection, and EPS.


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

Halsifer said:


> Right, which is similar to HU_NBT, just missing a lot of features. Everything that can be found in HU_CIC or HU_NBT may or may not be available in HU_ENTRYNAV. I wouldn't want to add multiple entries on the sheet. The only thing I can to is specify which codes might be available on HU_ENTRYNAV, so I can add that to the description to the section.


ok, fine



Halsifer said:


> Thanks, but these codes have already been as working. If you find a verified code that doesn't work, or vice versa, let me know! :thumbup:


Modul PMA*2* and there no section (*3003*) called in your file.

jole14


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

jole14 said:


> ok, fine
> 
> Modul PMA*2* and there no section (*3003*) called in your file.
> 
> jole14


I'll add the section in since it's blank, thanks! :thumbup:

However, REM/PMA will be left as is, since the number on the module name will not matter, only indicating newer modules. Just like there is a KAFAS/KAFAS2/KAFAS3, it would be unnecessary to distinguish the numbers since they are all still KAFAS and will likely have the same Function unless otherwise specified.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Is there a setting for the home coming lights to automatically stay on for a set time after getting out if car at night, locking it so you can see going in to your house?

I.e you don't have to do anything and the lights will stay on, Instead of having to press the stalk.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Halsifer,

Done a few tests today and i would like to share with you my new success :

Add Collision warning in HUD (need *ACC* and *HUD* of course) :


KOMBI > 3000 > IBRAKE_ABSTAND_ENABLE --> aktiv / Werte=01
KOMBI > 3008 > HUD_PIA_IBRAKE --> aktiv / Werte=01
HU_NBT > 3000 > HUD_DISTANCE_INFO --> aktiv / Werte=01

For European, how activate Panic Alarm with 3-Buttons Keyfob :


FEM_BODY > 3000 > RC_PANIC_ALARM ---> aktiv / Werte=01
FZD > 3002 > Panikalarm ---> aktiv / Werte=01
FEM_BODY > 3000 > RC_TIME_DELAY_PANIC ---> Wert_00 / Werte=1E (1E = 3s for exemple but could be what ever you want but need to be grater than RC_TIME_DELAY_BOOTLID)
FEM_BODY > 3000 > RC_DEFAULT_IDG_3RD_BUTTON_LONG ---> Wert_03 / Werte=03 (Action to be taken, if 3rd button of IDG is being pressed for long time (t>RC_TIME_DELAY_PANIC). ~ Possible values: ~ 0 = no action ~ 1 = preparing functionality ("Beladefunktion") ~ 2 = opening lid 1 (Bootlid) ~ 3 = panic alarm ~ 4 = follow me home ~ 5 = opening lid 2 (e.g. rearscreen, frontlid) ~ 7 = auxiliary cooling (Standkühlen) ~ 8 = Close lid 1)

Also tested : KOMBI > 3000 > BC_MOTORTEMP_ENABLE
It activate the jauge in BC but jauge always stay in the middle no matter of the engine temp... So not totaly ineffective but useless

Could someone help me to have this to work : i want to enable follow me home when pressing shortly 3RD button but doesn't work here
FEM_BODY > 3000 > RC_DEFAULT_IDG_3RD_BUTTON_SHORT > Wert_04 / Werte=04

Action to be taken, if 3rd button of IDG is being pressed for short time (t<RC_TIME_DELAY_BOOTLID = 500ms). ~ Possible values: ~ 0 = no action ~ 1 = preparing functionality ("Beladefunktion") ~ 2 = opening lid 1 (Bootlid) ~ 3 = panic alarm ~ *4 = follow me home *~ 5 = opening lid 2 (e.g. rearscreen, frontlid) ~ 7 = auxiliary cooling (Standkühlen) ~ 8 = Close lid 1

Regards


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Not sure why the follow me home isn't working.

I'm reading through the ncd files to get some hints.

Does anyone know what the difference is between the different items; FE, TRA and FLA? With reference to the following lines:

EM_FEMODE_0x57_LCE_FOLLOWMEHOME_INH
EM_TRAMODE_0x57_LCE_FOLLOWMEHOME_INH
EM_FLAMODE_0x57_LCE_FOLLOWMEHOME_INH


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Maybe try FEM_BODY entry: FOLLOWMEHOME_VIA_FFB Change to activ


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Sdt777 said:


> Maybe try FEM_BODY entry: FOLLOWMEHOME_VIA_FFB Change to activ


Sound good... will do the test and keep you informed ...
Thanks

EDIT : Unfortunatly, don't work


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

New code I found to change the comfort access trunk (boot lid) opening delay time.

The original software on my car would opened the trunk immediately after the kick, but with newer software it's delayed about a second, making me think it didn't see my kick, which is a bit annoying.

I found the following:

FEM_BODY / 3040 ClMaster / CLM_TIMEOUT_HK_SMO from wert_04 to wert_01

The wert values are preset time values in 1/10ths of a second as follows:

wert_00 = 05 (0.5 seconds)
wert_01 = 00 (0.0 seconds) My new setting.
wert_02 = 03 (0.3 seconds)
wert_03 = 07 (0.7 seconds)
wert_04 = 0A (1.0 second ) Current Default.

It also looks like you can turn off the taillight flashing after the kick, but I didn't try it as it doesn't cause a delay in the trunk opening and is probably there for safety reasons:

FEM_BODY / 3040 ClMaster / CLM_SMO_INDICATOR from aktiv to nicht_aktiv

See here for videos of the difference in the delay time:

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=16975814&postcount=4


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

botho said:


> Sound good... will do the test and keep you informed ...
> Thanks


tried : FEM_BODY >> FOLLOWMEHOME_VIA_FFB == activ
Unfortunatly, don't work.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

botho said:


> trued : FEM_BODY >> FOLLOWMEHOME_VIA_FFB == activ
> Unfortunatly, don't work.


Frogman is the man to help us and do it if anyone can :thumbup:


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Try setting all the below entries to active:

EM_FEMODE_0x57_LCE_FOLLOWMEHOME_INH
EM_TRAMODE_0x57_LCE_FOLLOWMEHOME_INH
EM_FLAMODE_0x57_LCE_FOLLOWMEHOME_INH
FOLLOWMEHOME_VIA_FFB


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

Sdt777 said:


> Is there a setting for the home coming lights to automatically stay on for a set time after getting out if car at night, locking it so you can see going in to your house?
> 
> I.e you don't have to do anything and the lights will stay on, Instead of having to press the stalk.


I don't think there is a work around other than pushing the stalk once the ignition is off.



botho said:


> Hi Halsifer,
> 
> Done a few tests today and i would like to share with you my new success :
> 
> ...


botho, thanks. I'll be sure to add in the Collision Warning. I'll try and add the Panic Alarm if I can simplify it for everyone. I don't think Follow Me Home may work in the F30, I've read someone trying to figure out how to get it working a while ago and it never worked. I'll add it to testing though, in case you prove it working otherwise. :thumbup:


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

FrogmanF30 said:


> New code I found to change the comfort access trunk (boot lid) opening delay time.
> 
> The original software on my car would opened the trunk immediately after the kick, but with newer software it's delayed about a second, making me think it didn't see my kick, which is a bit annoying.
> 
> ...


This is awesome, I hated that delay! Thanks, I'll be sure to add it in the next update.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

here's some I'm going to try at the weekend:

HU_NBT:

TRACTION_DEMAND_CONTROL
TRAFFIC_MODE
TRAFFIC_MODE_AUTO
HEADLIGHT_SETTING
WEEKLY_TIMER
STT_SPELLER_INPUT
MOMENTANVERBRAUCHSANZEIGE (CURRENT CONSUMPTION INDICATOR)
OE_ENABLED
HVAC_INDEPENDENT_HEATING
HVAC_SEATHEAT_DISTR_FRONT
HVAC_POPUP_AIRDISTR
HVAC_POPUP_AUTO_TOGGLE
HVAC_POPUP_SEATCLIMATE
SPA_CHECKBOX
AUTOLIMITER

DAB_STANDARD
HMI_FUER_DAB_DMB (HMI FOR DAB, DMB)
MULTICHANNEL
DAB_ANNOUNCEMENTS

SPEEDLOCK_FREISCHALTMENU (SPEEDLOCK FREE SWITCHING MENU)
SPEEDLOCK_HMI_TUNER
OE_LOGIN_SL


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Sdt777 said:


> Try setting all the below entries to active:
> 
> EM_FEMODE_0x57_LCE_FOLLOWMEHOME_INH
> EM_TRAMODE_0x57_LCE_FOLLOWMEHOME_INH
> ...


Try today but no luck


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

*Updated to v1.6 (12/23/2014 11:30AM PST): *(Download in the original post as an attachment)

Added Code: '*CLM_TIMEOUT_HK_SMO*' - Change the Comfort Access trunk opening delay time.
Added Code: '*CLM_SMO_INDICATOR*' - Turn off taillight flashing when opening trunk via Comfort Access.
Added Codes: Enable *LIM* Function. (It will change Cruise Control's 'SET' button on the steering wheel to act as the 'LIM' button)
Added Codes: Show Active Cruise Control *iBrake Distance in HUD*.
Verified Code: *ENT_MC_VIDEO_SUPPORT* -> Moved to 'Video In Motion & Playback Features' (Does not save videos to internal HD)
If anyone decides to test out the codes in the 'TO BE TESTED' section, and finds out if it works or not, please let me know! :thumbup:


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Halsifer said:


> *Updated to v1.6 (12/23/2014 1:30PM PST): *(Download in the original post as an attachment)
> 
> Added Code: '*CLM_TIMEOUT_HK_SMO*' - Change the Comfort Access trunk opening delay time.
> Added Code: '*CLM_SMO_INDICATOR*' - Turn off taillight flashing when opening trunk via Comfort Access.
> ...


What means Lim function?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

hanselino said:


> what means lim function?


limiter


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

botho said:


> limiter


Hmm, and where should be the advantage against the normal set button


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have changed, tested and it works on my F32:

KAFAS
3020
DISPLAY_VARIANT
changed from Werte=04 to Werte=02
Lane departure; Lines only show up when a lane marking is detected


----------



## -=KNOP=- (Dec 21, 2014)

how to disable sliders that help pickup seat belts?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Halsifer said:


> *Updated to v1.6 (12/23/2014 11:30AM PST): *(Download in the original post as an attachment)
> 
> Added Code: '*CLM_TIMEOUT_HK_SMO*' - Change the Comfort Access trunk opening delay time.
> Added Code: '*CLM_SMO_INDICATOR*' - Turn off taillight flashing when opening trunk via Comfort Access.
> ...


Absolutely terrific; thanks for continuing to keep this up:thumbup::thumbup:
Here are a couple of items to consider in your next update:
*LED Replacements* Replacing Reverse lights with LEDs:
REM > 3061 > RFS_L_KALTUEBERWACHNUNG > nicht_aktiv
REM > 3061 RFS_L_WARMUEBERWACHNUNG > nicht_aktiv
REM > 3061 > RFS_L_IS_LED > aktiv
Same three but replace L with R (for the right reverse light)
*iDrive Features:*
HU_NBT > 3000 > NAVI_ROAD_PREVIEW > aktiv from nicht>aktiv; Adds Route Preview Navigation menu option -- turn by turn list (much akin to what Google Maps lists) (with a detailed map if you have split screen enabled)
HU_NBT > 3000 > NAVI_ALERT_POI > aktiv from nicht_aktiv; Add Along Route option to POI menu (on left edge of map) 
HU_NBT > 3000 > GOOGLE_LOCAL_VOICE_SEARCH > aktiv from nicht_aktiv; Enables POI command for local Google search
I have coded all of these on my 2014 328i and they work quite well.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

jole14 said:


> I have changed, tested and it works on my F32:
> 
> KAFAS
> 3020
> ...


Hmm... Interesting. I tried it and it didn't work for me. I'll add it to the sheet anyways and give it another shot. Thanks!


Rsnic said:


> Absolutely terrific; thanks for continuing to keep this up:thumbup::thumbup:
> Here are a couple of items to consider in your next update:
> *LED Replacements* Replacing Reverse lights with LEDs:
> REM > 3061 > RFS_L_KALTUEBERWACHNUNG > nicht_aktiv
> ...


Very helpful! I'll add in the Reverse LEDs for sure. Thank you!

However, doesn't iDrive already tell you the turn-by-turn list by going to Navigation and into 'Route Information' and the list shows up there with a map on the split screen?

Also, it should already allow you to search a POI along the route so long as the route is set?

And I'm not sure I understand the 'GOOGLE_LOCAL_VOICE_SEARCH' either, sounds like just an online search in POI, isn't that already also available?

I just used all these features before without coding them into the vehicle, so I'm curious of what it might change versus what's already there?


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

hanselino said:


> What means Lim function?





hanselino said:


> Hmm, and where should be the advantage against the normal set button


The LIM function allows you to set a speed limit that your vehicle won't go over. It's removed U.S. vehicles.

Basically the difference is with cruise control, you are cruising and maintaining a constant set speed, and it cannot go below 20mph. With the LIM function, you can set it to a certain speed, say 45, and drive stop and go around town and you will no go over 45 accidentally. Mainly used in areas with highly enforced speed limits where you will be driving at various speeds or with stop lights.

You are in full control of the throttle with LIM set and it remains on while you come to a full stop and you accelerate back up to that limit set. It will just prevent any more acceleration once you reach the set LIM speed.



-=KNOP=- said:


> how to disable sliders that help pickup seat belts?


Not sure if I understand what the question is?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Halsifer said:


> Hmm... Interesting. I tried it and it didn't work for me. I'll add it to the sheet anyways and give it another shot. Thanks!
> 
> Very helpful! I'll add in the Reverse LEDs for sure. Thank you!
> 
> ...


Halsifer,

All of the items provided above, did not work in my car until I coded them; perhaps some have been implemented in newer ISTA/P levels; suggest that you include them with a caveat -- perhaps, check to see if these are already coded in your car or something like that.

As to GOOGLE_LOCAL_VOICE_SEARCH, Press the Voice activation button on the steering wheel, say "POI" and if your main screen is:
on something other than a map, after a few seconds the car will then ask for you to say the name of the Point of Interest 
on a map, the POI item on the left of the screen (looks like a circle with a dot in it) will open
Regardless, using on line, car will provide the POI, along with address phone & means to start guidance to to it. This is actually quite handy!

Hope that helps!


----------



## -=KNOP=- (Dec 21, 2014)

Halsifer, the arm that pushes the seat belt forward can be coded off? 

f32 coupe 2 doors


----------



## -=KNOP=- (Dec 21, 2014)

any ideas?


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

This is how i got Album art and browsing working over Bluetooth (streaming).
This work for apple products.

HU NBT:

ENT_BTAS_BROWSING: aktiv 
ENT_BTAS_IAP: aktiv 
ENT_BTAS_IAP_COVERART: nicht aktiv 
ENT_BTAS_METADATA: aktiv


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

This is how i got Album art and browsing working over Bluetooth (streaming).
This work for apple products.

HU NBT:

ENT_BTAS_BROWSING: aktiv 
ENT_BTAS_IAP: aktiv 
ENT_BTAS_IAP_COVERART: nicht aktiv 
ENT_BTAS_METADATA: aktiv


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Nothing...


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> Nothing...


Nothing what?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

lanodutt said:


> Nothing what?


Nothing.

I asked about which phone you use but then I saw that you already wrote apple.


----------



## -=KNOP=- (Dec 21, 2014)

my question - anybody?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,

Has anybody figured out how to get Auto Zoom working?

Had it working on an earlier IST/A P version, but have not gotten it working, playing with:
HU_NBT > 3000 HMI > NAVI_AUTOZOOM > aktiv
HU_NBT > 3000 HMI > AUTO_MAP_ZOOM . aktiv

Appreciate any help
Thank you


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You probably need to downgrade your NBT if you want this function back. It is not the only thing BMW has removed from recent software versions of NBT. Did you BTW have the route magnet working? What is your software version?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> You probably need to downgrade your NBT if you want this function back. It is not the only thing BMW has removed from recent software versions of NBT. Did you BTW have the route magnet working? What is your software version?


Wow! I am currently on Integration step F020-14-505 (shipped with F020-13-503); this includes HU_NBT's CAFD of DED 03.012.025 and the NBT is B series (the last character when the HU_NBT is displayed for maps). While Route Magnet works (just checked it), Auto Zoom is definitely the more useful of the two, if I had to chose. I also updated iDrvie with UPD5062, which updated NBT to MN-2.255.60 & TN-2.255-60 -- which finally fixed problems with phone and car bluetooth.

Not sure about downgrading.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You forgot months from your i-steps.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Oops, they're both 07


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

Does anybody know the code to list the profile menu at start up?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

TMD29 said:


> Does anybody know the code to list the profile menu at start up?


No coding needing; simply goes to profils in iDrive and hit Option. Then choose the option


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

botho said:


> No coding needing; simply goes to profils in iDrive and hit Option. Then choose the option


Thanks, but I have already coded it to display by default after the initial M animation in my F32. Now my friend wants it coded in his F30 but I can't find my notes.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Are you serious? You can turn it on from idrive setting. Turn it on and then it will display every time you start the car.


----------



## cebep (Sep 12, 2014)

Add fdl code. It adds small ecopro scale to basic kombi f20 - f30. Similar to one owners of extended combi have. Works on i-step F020_14_07_505 and after.
KOMBI EDA_ENABLE -> aktiv


----------



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

FEM_BODY 3070 Ambiente_Helligkeit User Value 64 Brightness of Interior Ambient Lighting (Value is in HEX)

I want to adjust the above code so I can enhance the brightness of the ambient lighting. My question is that if the default is 64, which equals 100, and I adjust it to any of these 08 ***8212;> 8; 1F***8212;>31;32->50, will the light brighten or get dimmer? This might be a stupid question so please be kind lol


----------



## vin100 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Coding questions from Belgium*

Morning from Belgium,

Thanks a lot for this great forum. :thumbup:

Thanks to this post, I have made my first coding; Video in Motion and Video through usb.

I have several questions :

1. I'm interested by the Active High Beam Assistant (Anti-Dazzle), I have a 420D X-drive GC with the standard High Beam Assistant and xenon (non- adaptative). Is it technically possible to do it ?

I see that it's recommended to do VO Coding first before CAFD coding, is it possible to save the CAFD coding made before and injected it back after ?

In Belgium, we have a technical control (required by the law), one of them is to control the headlights (to be sure that they are not disturbing the other drivers). If I'm not wrong with the Variable Light Distribuion the left of the road is more enlightened wouldn't that caused problems ?

Is it possible to reverse that coding (for example cancel the removal of 5AP) ?

2. I don't have the interior lightning package but when I open (and let them opened) the doors, i have lights "on" my feets, is there a possibility to have these lights working when driving ?

3. still linked to lights, when I open the car with the key (pressing the button), the light is white but when i open the door the light becomes yellow (like changing from Xenon to halogen), is it possible to have only white light ?

Thanks a lot for your answer !


----------



## telshena (Sep 3, 2014)

Vehicle Drivetrain Features and Sport Features UPDATE!!!

All,

I have a 2014 F20 120d and I can confirm that the coding below DOES work for vehicles with N47 Diesel engine and HU_ENTRY.

>>>HU_CIC 3000 EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID aktiv nicht_aktiv Enables Sports Displays on non-Navi iDrive. (Doesn't work for diesel.)


----------



## telshena (Sep 3, 2014)

F20 BMW Sport Display Power & Torque Gauge - Amber BMW Standard Color Scheme (M_VEHICLE nicht aktiv)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsNGK40xKZk

F20 BMW Sport Display Power & Torque Gauge - Red/Silver M Performance Color Scheme (M_VEHICLE aktiv)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buQ2C0ABxDc


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

cebep said:


> Add fdl code. It adds small ecopro scale to basic kombi f20 - f30. Similar to one owners of extended combi have. Works on i-step F020_14_07_505 and after.
> KOMBI EDA_ENABLE -> aktiv


Thanks! I will add it in the next update. :thumbup:



Daceptak0n said:


> FEM_BODY 3070 Ambiente_Helligkeit User Value 64 Brightness of Interior Ambient Lighting (Value is in HEX)
> 
> I want to adjust the above code so I can enhance the brightness of the ambient lighting. My question is that if the default is 64, which equals 100, and I adjust it to any of these 08 -> 8; 1F->31;32->50, will the light brighten or get dimmer? This might be a stupid question so please be kind lol


0x08 - 8% Brightness; 0x1f - 31% Brightness; 0x32 - 50% Brightness
So since it's already at 0x64 - 100%, it would get dimmer if you picked those other values.



vin100 said:


> Morning from Belgium,
> 
> Thanks a lot for this great forum. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


1. Yes, you are able to have the Active (Anti-Dazzle) High Beam Assistant. However, no it would be pointless to VO code and re-inject your earlier modified CAFD because it would remove all the VO coding to whichever module you VO coded.

2. Not sure which lights you are referring too. And I'm not sure whether or not you have ambient lighting.

3. They are both LED lights, not xenon nor halogen. You will likely never see a xenon bulb used elsewhere other than a headlamp. As far as I'm aware of, there's no way to code it to continue using the bright white LEDs. I've looked for that myself and have yet to come across anything.



telshena said:


> Vehicle Drivetrain Features and Sport Features UPDATE!!!
> 
> All,
> 
> ...


Hmm, I'll need someone with an F30 to test this before I throw it in. Thanks for the heads up! :thumbup:


----------



## Makky (Feb 9, 2015)

sorry if this has been covered earlier.

Trying to adjust the angel LED brightness.
I can't find the line: MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_1 or MAPPING_STANDL_V_R_PWM_LEVEL_1 as descibed in your cheat list.

I only see what is shown on the attached picture (same for both V_L and V_R).


----------



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

That's what I found as well. I changed that and it worked for both left and right LEDs


----------



## Makky (Feb 9, 2015)

Daceptak0n said:


> That's what I found as well. I changed that and it worked for both left and right LEDs


Ok, thanks 
So standard is level 1?

Halsifer, thank you for the cheat sheet, keep up the good work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

Makky said:


> Ok, thanks
> So standard is level 1?
> 
> Halsifer, thank you for the cheat sheet, keep up the good work
> ...


Yes...


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

Makky said:


> sorry if this has been covered earlier.
> 
> Trying to adjust the angel LED brightness.
> I can't find the line: MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_1 or MAPPING_STANDL_V_R_PWM_LEVEL_1 as descibed in your cheat list.
> ...


I still see it as 'MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_1' in my vehicle. Must have had a name update. I'll change it in the next update. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## rlmesq (Jun 29, 2012)

Does anybody know whether HU_NBT 3003 TELEF CE_DEVICE_SPEECH_RECONGNITION works with Google search, aka Google Now, for Android devices as well as Siri? I'm planning to try it tomorrow.



Halsifer said:


> However, REM/PMA will be left as is, since the number on the module name will not matter, only indicating newer modules. Just like there is a KAFAS/KAFAS2/KAFAS3, it would be unnecessary to distinguish the numbers since they are all still KAFAS and will likely have the same Function unless otherwise specified.


Finally! I'm a coding newb and was going nuts trying to figure out if the FLA3 module was the same as the FLA module, so I can VO code it and enable Active High Beam Assistant. Now that Halsifer has cleared up the number issue, I'll do it tomorrow!


----------



## Beneil (Sep 5, 2014)

*Dimming Side View Mirrors*

Hey folks,

Has anyone figured out the Dimming Side View Mirrors coding for F32 yet?

I look at the coding for X5 and I found these values under section 3130, Module *BDC_BODY*:
*
CODDT_00_SCAL_DIM_ECR_LIN Current (driver)* Default Value: *werte=20* New Value: *werte=39*

&

*CODDT_01_SCAL_DIM_ECR_LIN (passenger)* Default Value: *werte=20* New Value: *werte=39*

I'll go ahead and try to find and change the values tomorrow once I get a chance and let ya'll know if this worked.
:dunno:

btw, thanks to opasha who was kind enough to teach me (Step by Step) coding!!!


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

So you can code speed limiter instead of fixed cruise control? Is it an instead of or do both work?

Edit: I should have googled before. Found the thread about this...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669435


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

*Updated to v1.7 (07/01/2015 1:30AM CST): *(Download in the original post as an attachment)

Added FA Code: *Sport Auto Transmission* - Enable SAT for quicker and smoother shifts.
Added Code: ***8216;*ICMKOD_B_SPORTINDIVIDUALISIERBAR****8217; - Allows Macro_fds to function. Sport Mode Configuration.
Added Code: ***8216;*KOMFORT_OEFFNEN****8217; - Delay before activating Comfort Opening
Added Code: ***8216;*C_ZSW_Aktivierunggeschwindigkeit_Funktion_low****8217; - Change Active Blind Spot Activation Speed.
Added Code: ***8216;*NAVI_ROAD_PREVIEW****8217; - Enables ***8216;Route Info***8217; (Turn-By-Turn Directions)
Added Code: ***8216;*EINAUSSTIEGSHILFE****8217; - Activates Easy Entry when entering the vehicle.
Added Code: ***8216;*MEMORY_GONG****8217; - Enables chime when seat position successfully stored in memory
Added Codes: *Active Sound Design Modification* (Change to M3/M5/Disabled)
Added Codes/Section: *Active Spoiler (F34 3-Series GT only)* 
Added Test Codes: ***8216;*REGEN_SCHLIESSEN****8217; - Close Sunroof on Rain Detection
Changed Code: ***8216;NAVI_FLIGHT***8217; -> ***8216;*ROUTE_FLIGHT****8217; (Updated Name)
Changed Description: Enhanced Bluetooth (Added difference between 6NK & 6NS)
Changed Description: ***8216;*Macro_fds****8217; (Now working with all Head Units)
Changed Description: ***8216;TFL_Modus***8217; (Gave difference between Tfl_s and Drl_s)
Fixed Code: ***8216;SL021_IBA_3***8217; -> ***8216;*SL21_IBA_3****8217; 
Fixed Code: ***8216;MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H2_L_OUTPUT***8217; -> ***8216;*MAPPING_TAGFAHRL_H2_L_OUTPUT****8217;
Fixed Code: ***8216;MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H2_R_OUTPUT***8217; -> ***8216;*MAPPING_TAGFAHRL_H2_R_OUTPUT****8217;
Fixed Description: SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Beifahrer & SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Fahrer (Was Reversed)
Moved Code: ***8216;TFL_MODUS***8217; to Day-Running Lights & Activate Rear Fog Lamps
Moved Code: ***8216;Daydriving_light***8217; to Day-Running Lights & Activate Rear Fog Lamps
Removed Code: ***8216;ASD_SOUND_OFF***8217; - Varied Results. Replaced with Active Sound Design Section.
Removed Code: ***8216;KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA***8217; - Unnecessary. Active in all CA cars by default.
Removed Code: ***8216;RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ***8217; - Not found in F30, only F10.
Removed Code: ***8216;MAPPING_UNIVERSAL_6_OUTPUT***8217; - Unused.
Removed Code: ***8216;MAPPING_UNIVERSAL_7_OUTPUT***8217; - Unused.
Removed Code: ***8216;Sportschalter***8217; - Replaced with Sport Auto Transmission FA/VO Coding
Removed Code: ***8216;Sportschalter_alt***8217; - Replaced with Sport Auto Transmission FA/VO Coding
Verified Code: ***8216;*KOMFORT_OEFF_HINTEN****8217; -> Moved to 'General Locking/Window Features & Convenience Features'
Verified Code: ***8216;*KOMFORT_OEFF_SHD****8217; -> Moved to 'General Locking/Window Features & Convenience Features'
Verified Code: ***8216;*KOMFORT_SCHL_VORNE****8217; -> Moved to 'General Locking/Window Features & Convenience Features'
Verified Code: ***8216;*KOMFORT_SCHL_SHD****8217; -> Moved to 'General Locking/Window Features & Convenience Features'
All version changes are *Bolded* in the cheat sheet.
If anyone decides to test out the codes in the 'TO BE TESTED' section, and finds out if it works or not, please let me know! :thumbup:


----------



## jessenj (May 12, 2015)

I have an F33 (428iX convertible) and would like to code the following and would like help if anyone knows about the convertible codes:

1. Remove or increase distance limiter for remote keyfob to car (you can only open and close the roof when you're standing right next to the car which is rubbish)
2. Can I have the car honk the horn when I lock and unlock (since I don't have the alarm installed)
3. I've tried the cheat sheet for the codes to fold the mirrors up when the doors are locked and unfold when unlocked, but I don't see that happening. I have ComfortAccess
4. Can I change the speed limit for the roof to unfold/fold?
5. I saw codes to enable video file content playback, but I use a USB flash drive. Can I enable divx/mkv/etc video playback on the car (I coded the video in motion for my kids)?

Thanks to all your help. I'm a first-time owner of a 2 week old car and am loving all the customization that coding has brought.

Jesse


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

jessenj said:


> I have an F33 (428iX convertible) and would like to code the following and would like help if anyone knows about the convertible codes:
> 
> 1. Remove or increase distance limiter for remote keyfob to car (you can only open and close the roof when you're standing right next to the car which is rubbish)
> 2. Can I have the car honk the horn when I lock and unlock (since I don't have the alarm installed)
> ...


1. Not sure, fairly unlikely.

2. Nope. Not possible unfortunately.

3. Check KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB, KOMFORTOEFFNUNG_FB, ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN, and ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN to make sure they are set to *aktiv*. Then hold down the lock button to fold them. If you want them to close immediately on lock, change KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN werte value to *00*.

4. Not sure, haven't seen that done before.

5. For Video in Motion, code Part 1-8 of the Video-in-Motion/speedlock codes. For USB video playback, set API_USB_VIDEO to *both*. Then set ENT_CODEC_XVID and ENT_CODEC_XVCD to *aktiv*. You should then be able to play divx encoded videos and mkv files through a USB stick.


----------



## illkinetics (Nov 19, 2014)

*Easy Entry EINAUSSTIEGSHILFE Not Working*

I was wondering if anyone else tried to code easy entry. I changed EINAUSSTIEGSHILFE -to-Modus_FA_SLV (Originally nicht_aktiv) under SM2 3000, but I don't notice a difference. I expected the car to seat to move back when shut off and back to driving position once started. Any info would be appreciated.

Also second question. I upgraded all my courtesy floor and puddle lights to led but they don't show when driving is there a way to enable this (Yes i have ambient lighting)?

Thanks in advance. And great job on the updated cheat sheet. Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

Interrogative.......

I have BMW Assist and Online but am not paying for the service ($200 per year). Would it be be beneficial to code in BMW	Live Enabling and use my phone's internet??

Also, I coded in 2TB for Sport+ but can't find the other codes. When I slide the shifter over over to manual mode I get the "S" gear, but as soon as I change gears the display switches back to "M".....


----------



## illkinetics (Nov 19, 2014)

ezaircon4jc said:


> Interrogative.......
> 
> I have BMW Assist and Online but am not paying for the service ($200 per year). Would it be be beneficial to code in BMW	Live Enabling and use my phone's internet??
> 
> Also, I coded in 2TB for Sport+ but can't find the other codes. When I slide the shifter over over to manual mode I get the "S" gear, but as soon as I change gears the display switches back to "M".....


Not sure about your BMW Assist question but as for coding 2TB. It sounds like it is working correctly. When Shifter not to the left displays D, When Shifted to the Left displays S & current gear, Once you manually shift up or down you are now in manual so you will see M & current gear. (This has nothing to do with sport or sport plus). However coding 2TB does give you quicker/stronger gear changes in Sport+ which you will notice if you drive aggressively.
Hope this helps.


----------



## illkinetics (Nov 19, 2014)

illkinetics said:


> I was wondering if anyone else tried to code easy entry. I changed EINAUSSTIEGSHILFE -to-Modus_FA_SLV (Originally nicht_aktiv) under SM2 3000, but I don't notice a difference. I expected the car to seat to move back when shut off and back to driving position once started. Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Also second question. I upgraded all my courtesy floor and puddle lights to led but they don't show when driving is there a way to enable this (Yes i have ambient lighting)?
> 
> Thanks in advance. And great job on the updated cheat sheet. Thanks for your hard work.


OK I got it to work.
First I went and coded these 2 values (Not sure if necessary but it was recommended)
SM2/3000/EASY_ENTRY -> aktiv
SM2/3000/EASY_ENTRY_TTB -> aktiv
Still didn't seem to be working. Then after getting a car wash it magically started working. Then stopped working once I adjusted seats. Did some research and changed these two other values 
SM2 > 3012 EAH_SHUTZFREIRAUM_HINTEN_SLV_PHYS 
Changed from 00, 65 to 00,3C (letting it move back much further)
&
SM2 > 3012 EAH_VERFAHRWEG_SLV_PHYS 
Changed from 00, 3C to 00, 28.
Now it seems to work all the time as i want. The values I changed are hex and can be anything that suits the driver. Hope this helps anyone else that gets stuck and you may want to add it to the next cheat sheet release.


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

illkinetics said:


> OK I got it to work.
> First I went and coded these 2 values (Not sure if necessary but it was recommended)
> SM2/3000/EASY_ENTRY -> aktiv
> SM2/3000/EASY_ENTRY_TTB -> aktiv
> ...


Interesting. I'll make note of that in the next update. I'm not sure if you often have passengers in the back seat, but hopefully setting it further back won't be to short of leg space for them when you shut the car off!


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

illkinetics said:


> Not sure about your BMW Assist question but as for coding 2TB. It sounds like it is working correctly. When Shifter not to the left displays D, When Shifted to the Left displays S & current gear, Once you manually shift up or down you are now in manual so you will see M & current gear. (This has nothing to do with sport or sport plus). However coding 2TB does give you quicker/stronger gear changes in Sport+ which you will notice if you drive aggressively.
> Hope this helps.


@IllKinetics,

Sounds great!

What module/ECU is this in? I looked over my F30's NCD files and can not find it

Thanks


----------



## illkinetics (Nov 19, 2014)

Rsnic said:


> @IllKinetics,
> 
> Sounds great!
> 
> ...


Its neither it is FA coding and VO Coding. If you haven't done either before be careful and definetly read this http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327696&d=1338725691 . Also see below for the actual coding needed. (found on page 3 of the cheat sheet)

Activate Sport Automatic Transmission 
Sport Automation Transmission (SAT) is a standalone option offered by BMW, with paddle shifters (though no required). This will enable to 
have faster, and claimed smoother shiLs with you ZF8HP Transmission. This will also enable Sport+, if not already active.

MODIFY THE READ FA - Change 205 to 2TB from the vehicle FA. 
VO CODE - EGS, ICM, and KOMBI.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

illkinetics said:


> Its neither it is FA coding and VO Coding. If you haven't done either before be careful and definetly read this http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327696&d=1338725691 . Also see below for the actual coding needed. (found on page 3 of the cheat sheet)
> 
> Activate Sport Automatic Transmission
> Sport Automation Transmission (SAT) is a standalone option offered by BMW, with paddle shifters (though no required). This will enable to
> ...


@IllKinetics,

Sorry for the confusion. I was not referring to the Sport Automatic Transmission, rather the Easy access -- your 1:35 pm 5 Jul post

Thanks


----------



## illkinetics (Nov 19, 2014)

Rsnic said:


> @IllKinetics,
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. I was not referring to the Sport Automatic Transmission, rather the Easy access -- your 1:35 pm 5 Jul post
> 
> Thanks


I figured the easiest way to answer is with pics. See below, good luck. FYI when coding EAH_SCHUTZFREIRAUM_HINTEN_SLV-PHYS the lower the number the further back you go. Ex..I am 6ft tall I first adjusted it 32 which is 50 cm from the end of track, could barely reach gas pedal. Now I have it set to 3c which is 60 cm from end of track and now I can reach the pedal perfect.


----------



## wyaple (Jun 28, 2010)

*FEM BODY UPDATE for F30*

Hello All,

While I was coding my 2015 335i, I was able to pin down these two items in the FEM_BODY section.

FEM_BODY 3053	KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB Close Moonroof when holding lock on key fob

FEM_BODY 3110	ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN Fold Mirrors when holding lock on key fob

NOTES: I don't have comfort access so your results may vary. But, I noticed that for the moonroof closing, the amount it closes it based on the time your continue to press the lock button on your remote. For example, you will have to hold the lock button down much longer when the roof has been fully retracted versus simply popped up.

The mirror folding is more like a switch. The second the mirror begins to fold, they will finish folding regardless of when you stop holding the lock button.

These items can be coded separately, you don't need both if you don't want both. The effect was immediate on my non-nav vehicle.

Bill


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Halsifer said:


> *Updated to v1.7 (07/01/2015 1:30AM CST): *
> [*]Added FA Code: *Sport Auto Transmission* - Enable SAT for quicker and smoother shifts.


Question:
I've got no buttons to change the sport(+)-comfort settings (next to the gear selector). Will I get something from coding this? Will I actually get the SAT without paying? (I know I won't get the paddles... :thumbup


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Indeed, there is no button for Sport+ by itself; rather you push the Drive Mode button on center console again after you get to Sport mode. On my Base 328 with manual, Sport+ is basically Sport mode with DTC off. All I did was the coding that is now listed on cheat sheet 

Hope that helps


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Rsnic said:


> push the Drive Mode button on center console


... which is the one I do NOT have  Which essentially must mean that I do not benefit from this code?!
I can, though, pull the stick to the left to go to "Sport/Manual" mode, but that's only regarding the automatic transmission - no suspension thingy happening there afaik. Hope someone might be able to clarify.

@Rsnic: Thanks a lot anyways :thumbup:


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

zkiifreak said:


> ... which is the one I do NOT have  Which essentially must mean that I do not benefit from this code?!
> I can, though, pull the stick to the left to go to "Sport/Manual" mode, but that's only regarding the automatic transmission - no suspension thingy happening there afaik. Hope someone might be able to clarify.
> 
> @Rsnic: Thanks a lot anyways :thumbup:


Wait, doesn't your center console look like this?: (Minus the manual of course)










It's that Up/Down looking button that says 'Sport' and 'Comfort'. What do you see on yours?


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Halsifer said:


> Wait, doesn't your center console look like this?: (Minus the manual of course)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attaching the looks of my MY2011 F11 (born 10.10.2010)
They didn't use those buttons back then :rofl:


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

zkiifreak said:


> Attaching the looks of my MY2011 F11 (born 10.10.2010)
> They didn't use those buttons back then :rofl:


Whhhhhaaaat. I mean, clearly this must be a thing in Europe. Or maybe it's a F10 520d thing (we don't have those here). I've never seen one without those buttons, so I figured it was a standard...

Well, either way, I believe if you had the ability to order your car with Sport Auto Transmission (w/ paddles), then you could code it in. No, it will not give you the selection to change driving modes because the only way is with those physical buttons. But, it should still alter your transmissions shifting when in Sport/Manual mode.

Change 205 to 2TB and calculate your FP. Make sure it passes, then VO code EGS, ICM, KOMBI. (Actually, KOMBI may not be necessary) Let us know your results!


----------



## valley_nomad (May 5, 2012)

deleted


----------



## valley_nomad (May 5, 2012)

Nice list. 
However, it may be more helpful if it shows what I-Levels are required (or excluded) for each features added as now it seems that some of them are no longer possible to code with newer F30/F32 firmware (e.g. F020-15-07-502)

Update: I solved one issue after some digging: I found that for F020-15-07-502 of my 2013 328 (serviced and re-programmed in July 2015), in order to lower the activation speed of BSD (Blind Spot Detection), C_ZSW_SensHellkUmgebEna should replace C_ZSW_Aktivierunggeschwindigkeit_Funktion_low on the sheet (See discussion http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=18383665&postcount=9119)


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

valley_nomad said:


> Nice list.
> However, it may be more helpful if it shows what I-Levels are required (or excluded) for each features added as now it seems that some of them are no longer possible to code with newer F30/F32 firmware (e.g. F020-15-07-502)
> 
> Update: I solved one issue after some digging: I found that for F020-15-07-502 of my 2013 328 (serviced and re-programmed in July 2015), in order to lower the activation speed of BSD (Blind Spot Detection), C_ZSW_SensHellkUmgebEna should replace C_ZSW_Aktivierunggeschwindigkeit_Funktion_low on the sheet (See discussion http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=18383665&postcount=9119)


I'm sorry, I can't do that. There's absolutely no way I can go through updating and check each exact I-Step Level that codes are and are not working. Some integrations have codes that specifically don't work for them and work on a later or earlier one.

I haven't seen any issues so far except for the lower Blind Spot Detection Speed, which just makes one code. So which other codes specifically are no longer possible?


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

This sheet is amazing. Thanks a lot for the precision and consolidation work, this is so useful!
I was really hoping to activate NAVI Autozoom but this function just seems not to work on my 2015 F30.


----------



## fpgiuliano (Nov 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, so no Launcher = Trimmed CAFD Data.


:angel: if this solve.. i love you 

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fpgiuliano said:


> :angel: if this solve.. i love you
> 
> thanks


Yes, use Launcher and problem will be solved.


----------



## fpgiuliano (Nov 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, use Launcher and problem will be solved.


Can you send me Esys launcher premium please ?

Thank you

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fpgiuliano said:


> Can you send me Esys launcher premium please ?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

In a F30 2014 GP (320i), how can I move the clock position to the lower right in dash (kombi)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matteis said:


> In a F30 2014 GP (320i), how can I move the clock position to the lower right in dash (kombi)?


Kombi must have 54.3 or higher firmware:

KOMBI => BASISANZEIGE_VARIANTE	= aktiv


----------



## Bmtespar (Jan 1, 2016)

*Coding issue*

Greetings. I tried to code my 16 428 convertible and was mostly successful with the exception of two items.

I tried to code in the temperature for the tire pressure monitoring system. Now my tpm system shows that it is active but the tires are grey and and when I try to perform the tpm reset, the reset button is greyed out. I also have a low tire indicator on the dash with the message telling me to inflate my tires. I have checked the tires just to be sure. Any ideas?

The second issue is mirror fold on comfort access. I got it to work but have to hold the ca button for a second til the mirrors fold. The problem is that the top also starts to raise. I have tried to adjust the delay time to "00" but the upper value says "unknown" once I change the value.


----------



## BeemerGuy (Jan 18, 2007)

Stupid non-F30 question here: I've got a 2017 640i Gran Coupe` which has the new iDrive 5.0 and I cannot locate the FEM_BODY section in the FA. I tried it as F06 and again as F10 (I know it's supposed to be F10 for coding purposes) and I still didn't see it anywhere. The other sections that I needed were there.

Has the section been renamed? All the software is current (loaded it last month) and I use the launcher and select the non-direct chassis.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BeemerGuy said:


> Stupid non-F30 question here: I've got a 2017 640i Gran Coupe` which has the new iDrive 5.0 and I cannot locate the FEM_BODY section in the FA. I tried it as F06 and again as F10 (I know it's supposed to be F10 for coding purposes) and I still didn't see it anywhere. The other sections that I needed were there.
> 
> Has the section been renamed? All the software is current (loaded it last month) and I use the launcher and select the non-direct chassis.
> 
> Thanks!


FEM_BODY would be seen in SVT not FA, but an F06 does not have an FEM_BODY / FEM_GW Module, rather it has FRM, CAS, JBBF and ZGW


----------



## BeemerGuy (Jan 18, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> ... an F06 does not have an FEM_BODY / FEM_GW Module, rather it has FRM, CAS, JBBF and ZGW


Ah ha! Thank you. :thumbup: So since all of the charts here reference the FEM_BODY, I guess I just need to go through those four other sections and try to find whatever it is that I'm trying to change? Or has someone come up with a list more specific to the F06/F10 that you know of? I can't find it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BeemerGuy said:


> Ah ha! Thank you. :thumbup: So since all of the charts here reference the FEM_BODY, I guess I just need to go through those four other sections and try to find whatever it is that I'm trying to change? Or has someone come up with a list more specific to the F06/F10 that you know of? I can't find it.


For anything F10 based, you should use the F10 v.3 Cheat Sheet, which is from 2012, and then use F30 Cheat Sheet for NBT Module.


----------



## BeemerGuy (Jan 18, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> For anything F10 based, you should use the F10 v.3 Cheat Sheet, which is from 2012, and then use F30 Cheat Sheet for NBT Module.


Thanks Shawn. Here's the link for anyone else reading along...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=386952&d=1373980725


----------



## dannyvdberg (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi,

How can i turn off PDC when i leave the reverse gear? I don't have any button to turn it off.

I was already looking in the REM module, but didn't found anything..

Thank you.


----------



## dannyvdberg (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi,

How can i turn off PDC when i leave the reverse gear? I don't have any button to turn it off.

I was already looking in the REM module, but didn't found anything..

Thank you.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

dannyvdberg said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can i turn off PDC when i leave the reverse gear? I don't have any button to turn it off.
> 
> ...


How do you even have PDC with no button?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi

I flashed my car to last I-step F020-17-03-503 (3.61.1.001) and notice lots of changes :
* ACC+ : smoother on acceleration & brake 
* engine & Geabox : DME/DDE update, when I release brake, car is begin moving a few second later and not immediately than before
* FEM_BODY : can't change anymore the triple blinker blinks over 3 ? I used to set to 5 blinks and it seems to ben no more possible (BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP has now only einmal/Werte=00 and even if I set Werte = 04 it stuck on the default 3 blinks)

Did you experienced these as well or more things ? 
Someone found how change the triple blinker blinks amounts ?

Regards

EDIT 2017/04/17 :
* engine & Geabox : after few hours running, it reverts to initial state.


----------



## Blackline (Feb 5, 2017)

Same happened to me when I updated both my F20 and F31 to the latest I-Step!

I'd love to know how to activate 5 blinks, 3 is just not enough for me


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

botho said:


> * FEM_BODY : can't change anymore the triple blinker blinks over 3 ? I used to set to 5 blinks and it seems to ben no more possible (BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP has now only einmal/Werte=00 and even if I set Werte = 04 it stuck on the default 3 blinks)



I001 (BDC_Body = CAFD_00017BE, FP = I001, F048, F015) also reporting loss of 5 blinks with P3.61.x
They had lost BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP with P3.59.x & switched to PIA_DEFAULT_TIPPBLINKEN (00 = 1 blink, 01 = 2 blink, 02 = 5 blink).
However, the ladder on Fem_Body is limited by bitmask (00000001b)


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> PIA_DEFAULT_TIPPBLINKEN (00 = 1 blink, 01 = 2 blink, 02 = 5 blink). However, the ladder on Fem_Body is limited by bitmask (00000001b)


PIA_DEFAULT_TIPPBLINKEN default value Mehrfachblinken (01) and only other value is Einfachblinken (01)
Will do some tests today and feedback.

"Fem_Body is limited by bitmask (00000001b)" What do you mean please ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

botho said:


> PIA_DEFAULT_TIPPBLINKEN default value Mehrfachblinken (01) and only other value is Einfachblinken (01)
> Will do some tests today and feedback.
> 
> "Fem_Body is limited by bitmask (00000001b)" What do you mean please ?


Storage info dictates acceptable werte values. From BDC_Body:



http://imgur.com/AIX6Mc6


----------



## TITO_31 (Sep 14, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Not sure which Cheat Sheet you are using, but there are at least 5 FDL's. You want to set all to aktiv. Did you try Launcher Cheat Codes? Depending on firmware, there are two versions.


Just get Carly for BMW generation 2, it's the simplest way to code

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

TITO_31 said:


> Just get Carly for BMW generation 2, it's the simplest way to code
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


I will pass. E-sys is easy and I will keep using it.


----------



## PENETRATOR (Oct 15, 2018)

will this work code parameters work for my 2015 BMW 428i Coupe?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

PENETRATOR said:


> will this work code parameters work for my 2015 BMW 428i Coupe?


Yes.


----------



## phily2014_328ix (Aug 4, 2014)

I just installed LED on the low/high beams and fog lights and I'm getting a flickering from the computer monitoring the bulbs. how can I turn the monitoring feature "off" for a F30 2014?


----------

